# Finally got KLR!



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Well I finally found someone willing to trade Harley money pit for a 2003 klr 650. Its even all blacked out and mad max looking . I'm pretty stoked.artydance:


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Good bike. I have more than 90,000 miles on my '01.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Great! I still kick myself for passing a chance for a KLR with Corbin seat for $500, back in 2000. But I already had a Yamaha XT600 at the time. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool, its a great bike.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Cool, its a great bike.


I can't figure out how to upload pics from my smartphone. Sorry.


----------

